# Org or ttf



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry,title should say ott or ttf,damn predictive text, If I use tubes through holes in the slingshot is it classed as ott or ttf?


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not use tubes and also holes in the prongs/forks, but from your description I guess that it would be TTF.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Ball in tube setup? With the tube ends facing the target it would be considered TTF I believe. If you had the tube ends facing the shooter you would probably be drawing back OTT.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It would cause the ammo to shoot through the forks.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Ball in tube setup? With the tube ends facing the target it would be considered TTF I believe. If you had the tube ends facing the shooter you would probably be drawing back OTT.


I think you hit the nail on the head. This sounds right to me.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Ball in tube setup? With the tube ends facing the target it would be considered TTF I believe. If you had the tube ends facing the shooter you would probably be drawing back OTT.


I agree, excellent answer!


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

So the Torque is half OTT half TTF?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

TTF (ammo path)

but according to Charles frame attachment type description it would be - Against The Ties


----------

